# A question about headphones?



## chainsaw_Matt (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi, I hope I'm posting this in the right area. I have a phone that can play music, but it only accepts mini-headphone jacks. I was wondering if anyone knew of a converter or adapter that exists converts a standard headphone jack into a mini-one? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Is this what you are looking for?










Gold-plated inline adapter connects 1/4" stereo phone plug to 1/8" stereo phone jack. Great for connecting headphones to a CD player stereo jack. Gold plating reduces corrosion, substantially reduces signal loss and ensures maximum performance. 

$5.49


Click here http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102666


----------



## chainsaw_Matt (Nov 12, 2008)

I think that's it. Thanks!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:grin: :wave:


----------

